# My Official car drawings thread



## xpeed (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey all.  Most of you guys know me and my cars.  So this will be my official thread for only my car drawings.  I'll be posting up new ones as time flies by.  

Here is my most recent one and I'm almost done.  It's 97% done actually. 

Size is 18"x24" 



More coming soon.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 15, 2008)

I was gonna say "dude there's something missing" but you wrote "97%" after all 

That looks really nice. I wish I could draw realistic shapes like that.


----------



## SENTINEL (Apr 15, 2008)

wow..That is amazing. 

You should draw a Nissan 350z


----------



## Rion Ryuzaki (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow!! I love your drawings!

So talented


----------



## vervex (Apr 16, 2008)

damn xpeed, you're excellent with cars. If you'd be as good as drawing/sketching random things than you're good with cars, you'd beat most of us!

what's your favorite car btw?


----------



## ViperXtreme (Apr 16, 2008)

the car looks like the aston martin db9!


----------



## ʞɥɐos_49 (Apr 16, 2008)

thats a good piece. the shading brings it to life.  no wonder you won SKOTW:my wheels


----------



## adil (Apr 16, 2008)

Vervex is right maybe you should focus on other things.. since you've pretty much mastered cars


----------



## xpeed (Apr 16, 2008)

^ Hahah, I try to do other things, but nothing brings me more motivation to finish one than cars.  

Vervex:  My favorite car is the Audi R8, I just love to draw that car, but my dream car is a Skyline R32 GT-R.  

ViperXtreme:  It's the DBS to be exact.  Good job recognizing it though.

Here's my SKOTW 140 winner: My Wheels  I'll shade it when I find free time.


----------



## vervex (Apr 16, 2008)

Well if you're so motivated by cars, why not working into that field?  I guess you thought about it already. Did you try to color some cars? I'd like to see you do that 

The Audi R8 looks very nice indeed but the Skyline R32 GT-R is very plain...  I'm personally a fan of the Mini Coopers. Some people seem not to like them... but they are so cute <3


----------



## xpeed (Apr 17, 2008)

^ I'm thinking about drawing a Mini one day.  I haven't done it so I might soon.  As for the career in cars, I've tried but $$$ is the wall I can't climb or break through.  

I have colored once and I think I posted it once here, but here it is again.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 17, 2008)

What sort of pencils did you use for the 1st drawing? Namely the lead grades. Anyhow, these looks pretty nice.


----------



## xpeed (Apr 17, 2008)

^ These are my range of pencil lead grades I've used for the drawing:

5H, 4H, 3H, 2H, H, HB, 2B, 4B 

I used the H and HB for most of drawing and the 5H and 4H to smooth out the grainy texture.  The darkest areas were done with a 2B and 4B.


----------



## vervex (Apr 17, 2008)

What do you mean about money? that you want to be rich and won't be being an artist or whut?

And your colored car is nice <3 Color more  If someday you take requests, I'll request a cute mini cooper  electric blue


----------



## xpeed (Apr 17, 2008)

^ The tuition to go to a art school in transportation design is high.  $80k per year and that's something I can't afford at the moment.  

I am taking orders right now if you're interested.  From April to June, I'm taking orders from people all over the internet actually. 

9"x12" is $20
18"x24" is $40.  Shipping is already included.  

Color costs double. 

If anyone is interested, PM me.


----------



## vervex (Apr 17, 2008)

Oh oh Xpeed is becoming a contractor 
I'll see when I have some money if I can encourage you. Right now I'm just a poor artist like you XD

Did you try to see art schools in Canada or Europe? Education is free here, and university very cheap compared to the US. :3


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 17, 2008)

Damn son.


----------



## xpeed (Apr 17, 2008)

Here it is!  All done!


----------



## Reborn! (Apr 17, 2008)

xpeed said:


> Here it is!  All done!



I'd ride that. 

But in all seriousness, it's stunning. Great job dude.


----------



## maximilyan (Apr 18, 2008)

My dad reallu loves that car. its hot.

and your sketch is amazing..


----------



## xpeed (Apr 21, 2008)

I'll be starting on a new drawing this week.  A Silvia S14, 2008 Civic Type R JDM, E92 M3, and hopefully the Evo 5.  

Hopefully, get a Audi R8 and a Lexus LF-A Xpeed Version 

I'm planning to get at least 10 cars done by end of June.


----------



## suits00 (Apr 26, 2008)

Mama mia, nice detail, I can see every little thing, even the light in the front. The shading is settle yet it capture the deminisions of the car very will. Overall nice drawing, 10/10. I thought it was better in the first one, but then I saw the second one, very nice 20/10.


----------



## xpeed (Apr 27, 2008)

Some more, old ones actually 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lust (Apr 27, 2008)

LOOOKS AWESOME!!!


----------



## croisee (Apr 27, 2008)

Wow, that's awesome. I want that car -.-


----------



## Gentleman (Apr 27, 2008)

Wow... those cars are amazing. I really liked your colored one too. You should try coloring them more often, they look really realistic. I don't think there is much to criticize about them either...just wow.


----------



## Koerdis (Apr 27, 2008)

Thats amazing, how long does it take you on average to do one drawing?


----------



## xpeed (Apr 28, 2008)

The big ones which are the one I do the most takes me about 8 hours total.  1 week if I work on it 2 hours a day.


----------



## xpeed (May 5, 2008)

New W.I.P

Lexus LF-A Roadster Xspeed Version



Other car I'm working on slowly


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ez (May 6, 2008)

I really love the way you drew these cars; they all look so picturesque. Awesome shading job. My favorite is probably the completed aston, and it makes me want to test drive one.


----------



## cele (May 6, 2008)

wow, amazin art 

rly cool stuff u have here man 
respect ^^


----------



## xpeed (May 6, 2008)

Here's the finish Maserati GT



And some minor fixes for the Lexus

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lust (May 6, 2008)

those are so awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xpeed (May 8, 2008)

Updates to the Lexus


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lust (May 8, 2008)

awesome!!! damn u have talent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 9, 2008)

Imma get one car like that ^^
awesome drawing


----------



## Tobirama (May 10, 2008)

That is fecking win. You should do a Land Rover Defender next


----------



## Curry (May 10, 2008)

Once again, amazing!


----------



## xpeed (May 13, 2008)

Update on the Lexus again.  I'm starting to pick it up now. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Xencer (May 15, 2008)

xpeed said:


> ^ The tuition to go to a art school in transportation design is high.  $80k per year and that's something I can't afford at the moment.
> 
> I am taking orders right now if you're interested.  From April to June, I'm taking orders from people all over the internet actually.
> 
> ...



you mean your salary is $80k at the art school you teach?
hahaha


----------



## xpeed (May 16, 2008)

Huh?  Any ways, IT'S DONE! 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Itachi_th (May 16, 2008)

WoW!!! what a nice drawing.


----------



## xpeed (Sep 16, 2008)

Here's my newest sketch.  An RX-7 with a bodykit designed by mwuah!  

This took me three hours for some reason.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 16, 2008)

oh wow, these are amazing 

you had reference pics all the time right? What if you'd try to make something from your memory, what would it be like? xD Give it a try


----------



## Ryoshi (Sep 16, 2008)

lol your just known as the car guy xspeed. Great stuff as always.


----------



## dragonfire (Sep 16, 2008)

those are amazing, and I don't know how much this applies to car design jobs etc. but as far as general graphics designer positions are concerned you can get VERY far without even going to art school. In fact from what i've heard a lot of companies look for a lot of self-taught designers who had the initiative/interest to learn it by themselves as opposed to those who went to art school (not to minimize the latter by any means) I've actually had a friend of mine (oddly enough younger than me lol) work for a subsidiary to a large communications corporation over the summer, and they pretty much hired him directly after.

so I think you can get pretty far with this level of skill, i guess it depends on where you go and who you talk to mainly but if you make your work available/work freelance for small firms etc. it might pay off?


----------



## xpeed (Sep 16, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> oh wow, these are amazing
> 
> you had reference pics all the time right? What if you'd try to make something from your memory, what would it be like? xD Give it a try



I don't use references.  95% of my drawings are from memories of actual cars.  Only the 5% are drawn with a reference for new and concept cars.  I also design my own cars whenever I have the time or think of a cool concept.


----------



## Jackal (Sep 16, 2008)

Holy Shizzle Wizzle thats tight dawg! wiggidy wiggidy WHACK!




seriously, good job dude.


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 18, 2008)

xpeed said:


> Huh?  Any ways, IT'S DONE!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



This is simply fantastic. The proportions and shading are perfect. :amazed


----------



## Garfield (Sep 18, 2008)

I totally sympathize with you that cars are the only thing that keep my inspiration level enough to complete sketching them. That and bikes and other locomotive machines. 

Sometimes girls, but that's about it 

Hey maybe I'll PM you some of mine after scanning and you can tell me how to improve! I already participated along with you in SKOTW 140 xD


----------



## xpeed (Sep 18, 2008)

Here's the front part of that rX-7


----------



## AShino0110 (Sep 20, 2008)

........Good Lord,.............you've got extreme skill,............amazing work!!


----------



## kakashi-wont die (Sep 21, 2008)

dude sorry to tell you this but this thread phails



just because i dont cant drawing car even if my life depended on it lol though the last time i triead i was 14 or so.

but im just messing with you man these are awesome and they inspire me man i hope youll post some more soon man


----------



## Phantasmagoria (Sep 21, 2008)

skillfuly done!


----------



## xpeed (Sep 27, 2008)

Currently working on this at the side for a client.


----------



## xpeed (Oct 7, 2008)

I just finished it!


----------



## Lust (Oct 11, 2008)

oh my xpeed...those are just..unreal! the proportions...the shading...everything is just...perfect! I am simply amazed!


----------



## yamoto (Oct 11, 2008)

thats freakin sick you should draw the lambo marcielago


----------



## xpeed (Oct 21, 2008)

^ I have, but then again,  was drawn from a model I have.


----------



## AShino0110 (Oct 21, 2008)

...........Still can't believe you can do such amazing work from memory,..................I'm quite inspired from your work, once again, keep it up! ^__________^


----------



## PlayStation (Oct 21, 2008)

Awesome drawings xpeed!


----------



## xpeed (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks!  I got more on the way.


----------



## Jbjy (Oct 23, 2008)

you got skillz!


----------



## Tobirama (Oct 24, 2008)

Damn, I think the technical term for this thread is "fuckWin"


----------



## zojo_227 (Oct 24, 2008)

Whoa, that is amazing. I wish I had the skill for proportions and scale and detail like you do. You've definately got a future in it if you get the funds.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 27, 2008)

Really awesome work!


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Oct 28, 2008)

That was an exceptional sketch.

EDIT: I saw the other ones. Nicely done.


----------



## kaspinio (Nov 1, 2008)

dude, ur fucking awsome!


----------



## xpeed (Nov 8, 2008)

Here are some of my most current works. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 9, 2008)

Really talented.

I love this drawing.


----------



## xpeed (Nov 10, 2008)

Some updates on the truck


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow, some impressive have going on here. The shading you have on the truck so far is looking beautifully smooth with good transitions from light to dark when needed. Good luck with continuing more of your works. :3


----------



## xpeed (Nov 29, 2008)

The truck is done!


----------



## xpeed (Dec 17, 2008)

Another commissioned work.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 17, 2008)

Glad to still see you around xspeed. 

Your rendering of cars is absolutely beautiful, but some of your images lack depth. Many people leave their work too light and don't have enough dark hues making the image look flat. 

Also, have you ever thought of learning how to cross hatch? This is my opinion, but I think your tonal shading technique is quite elementary, and it gives rough textures on the body of the car. You don't have full lines, so they clash against each other as you move towards the end, front, etc... of the car. It also makes your drawings look unfinished. You should look into cross hatching sometime, I think it'll definitely improve your artwork.


----------



## xpeed (Dec 18, 2008)

I do all type of rendering, and cross hatching is my least favorite.  I only cross hatch when I do portraits or landscapes, but not for cars.  As for the rendering, I use blending stumps and such, and well, the actual drawing is much darker in person so it's due to bad photo taking.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 21, 2008)

xpeed said:


> I do all type of rendering, and cross hatching is my least favorite.  I only cross hatch when I do portraits or landscapes, but not for cars.  As for the rendering, I use blending stumps and such, and well, the actual drawing is much darker in person so it's due to bad photo taking.



Ah! I see, blending stumps shouldn't be used for graphite, that just means you can't control your markmaking. Now I understand why there are inconsistencies on surfaces. You're over working the paper with it, because they should be used minimally. 

I suggest you should brush up on crosshatching on cars, I think it'll look great.


----------



## xpeed (Dec 21, 2008)

^ Actually, it's because I'm too lazy to shade even surfaces.  LOL!   
You have no idea how much time I cut using a blending stump.  I've done it before without it and it took me twice as long.  

But yeah, I will try it out, but most likely it'll be in ink since I've done some cross-hatching in ink.


----------



## narutokungames (Dec 21, 2008)

Wow! Your car sketchz is amazing! keep up the good work!


----------



## Yukisame (Jan 11, 2009)

wow! very good!! it's awesome! I love your style! : D


----------



## Silvermateus (Jan 11, 2009)

great drawings  very realistic, keep it up


----------



## johnn (Jan 12, 2009)

amazing!! I love car drawing


----------



## xpeed (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys!    Here's a better picture from one of my old drawings.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Red_Blueberry (Jan 21, 2009)

Holy shit!!! That is really awesome!!!


----------



## Yaz (Jan 23, 2009)

Woo have to commend you, because I suck at cars haha. All of the post look crazy good. Do you ever color them???? Cuz I wanna see!


----------



## Jason (Jan 23, 2009)

Red_Blueberry said:


> Holy shit!!! That is really awesome!!!



I totally agree! Damn you got mad skills,


----------



## xpeed (Jan 30, 2009)

A new one I'm working on.


----------



## xpeed (Feb 9, 2009)

Here's a old one I did with ink.


----------



## Bakapanda (Feb 12, 2009)

My f*cking (religious deity of preference here), all of these are extremely well done xspeed. *applauds *bows

Seeing your work has given me an idea on how to better my own when it comes to really small details. Thanks, and never stop drawing anything...especially cars


----------



## xpeed (Feb 12, 2009)

Why thank you for your kind words.


----------



## xpeed (Feb 18, 2009)

New one!  Amuse GT-R baby!


----------



## xpeed (Feb 21, 2009)

Some updates of my earlier posts. 


*Spoiler*: __ 







A better picture of the GT-R with better lighting.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 21, 2009)

do u freestyle any of these?


----------



## xpeed (Feb 21, 2009)

Most of them I do, except for commissioned work.  Those are drawn based on client's requests.  The GT-R was done by freehand after I saw an actual picture of it.  I just loved the angle and perspective of the car, I had to draw one one night.  Everything's the same as the picture but the rims, which I freehand it.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 21, 2009)

Damn....these are exceptional for freehand


----------



## Emery (Feb 22, 2009)

Needs moar Lancer Evo VIII.  (White.)

Great stuff already, though.


----------



## xpeed (Mar 1, 2009)

Finished the SUV.


----------



## FunkyPlatypus (Mar 1, 2009)

Damn, dude. _Damn._

I really really wish I could draw cars, but they're so complex in their layout stages. No thanks. And don't even get me started with angles. 

Those are fucking fantastic, though.


----------



## badaudio (Mar 1, 2009)

The r35 looks sexually bro. I want to see that beast finished!


----------



## vervex (Mar 2, 2009)

Do you create cars sometimes xpeed?


----------



## Chocoholic ♡ (Mar 2, 2009)

WOW! It's awesome!


----------



## xpeed (Mar 2, 2009)

vervex said:


> Do you create cars sometimes xpeed?



I do!  I sketch concepts every day in my little sketch book.  I once sketched out a BMW hatch that I wished BMW made.  It looked pretty cool when I drew it.  I have to find it, it's somewhere stashed inside my garage with my other old sketchbooks.


----------



## Eldritch (Mar 2, 2009)

My god these are amazing. The angles, perspectives, everything.


----------



## vervex (Mar 2, 2009)

xpeed said:


> I do!  I sketch concepts every day in my little sketch book.  I once sketched out a BMW hatch that I wished BMW made.  It looked pretty cool when I drew it.  I have to find it, it's somewhere stashed inside my garage with my other old sketchbooks.



I think that with your level of talent you should try creating more cars and engines :3 It would be awesome!


----------



## xpeed (Mar 6, 2009)

I found these in my garage couple days ago while I was looking for my old high school sketchbook.  Still haven't found it.  Here are some of my old high school sketches.  That was ages ago when amoeba roamed the.....earth?  HAHA!  Amoebas with their little amoeba cars.  


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## xpeed (Mar 6, 2009)

Continuation of the post above.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## xpeed (Mar 12, 2009)

^ I usually use existing wheels I like, but sometime I design my own, like the one I drew on the Chaser. 

Oh yah, here's the BMW hatch

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 12, 2009)

wow...  ur amazing...


----------



## xpeed (Apr 8, 2009)

I haven't been around but I just recently got this done.


----------



## Kakugo (Apr 9, 2009)

Damn that shit is hot.


----------



## vavietnam (Apr 9, 2009)

Nice drawing,

Cheer!


----------



## KawpyNinja (Apr 10, 2009)

NICEE ASS DRAWINGS..KEEP up the good work..


----------



## alchemy1234 (Apr 11, 2009)

Superb. I'm looking forward to see more of your work!


----------



## Gentleman (Apr 12, 2009)

Maybe you should get a job designing concept cars.


----------



## Lapidouce (Apr 15, 2009)

Your drawings are pretty good. Do you use somethimes some alcohol markers ? It may have some great effects with your drawings.

In your old drawings, the interresting fact is that you make some analyse of the composants of the cars.


----------



## xpeed (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the kind words.  I'll post up more of my work soon.  I'm currently working on two.


----------



## Kool ka lang (Apr 16, 2009)

How did you learn to shade like that? was that all just you, did you have a mentor, or was there a really good book that got you to where you are? Any tips on perspective and that kind of shading?

e__e awesome.


----------



## xpeed (Apr 17, 2009)

Everything was self-taught.  The only thing I would probably consider learning by an instructor would be my art professor with light source in different angles.  That's about it, but the shading is done by my own without a picture as reference, that's why my style is distinct from other car drawers who just copy from a picture.


----------



## Balqees (Apr 17, 2009)

WoooW profishinal

carry on ...

we wait 4 more drowing from u 

regards


----------



## ViperXtreme (Apr 17, 2009)

incredible as always


----------



## xpeed (Apr 19, 2009)

More! 

I will be finishing this one up soon.  Then after this, who knows, I might finish my RX-7 or the GT-R.


----------



## Lapidouce (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to see it colored because the line is awesome !


----------



## xpeed (Apr 25, 2009)

New one I started on.  I'm doing a series of Lexus cars at the moment.  I got three more to do. 

Lexus LS460L with Wald Kit


----------



## xpeed (May 7, 2009)

Update!


----------



## ViperXtreme (May 7, 2009)

lookin good!


----------



## shanto (May 8, 2009)

wow thats really good i like how you made the tires and the rims


----------



## xpeed (May 9, 2009)

update on another drawing

*Spoiler*: __ 



[/img]


----------



## xpeed (May 9, 2009)

Update!


----------



## xpeed (May 29, 2009)

New one!  A Ferrari concept!


----------



## KawpyNinja (May 29, 2009)

your concept????


----------



## xpeed (May 29, 2009)

Yup, my own.


----------



## KawpyNinja (May 29, 2009)

good shit..i like it.


----------



## xpeed (Jun 1, 2009)

New one!


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 1, 2009)

Damn  you're REALLY good  I love it!


----------



## xpeed (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks for the comments.  

Here's a new one I'm working on.  Man I have too many drawings to finish this summer. XD

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## xpeed (Jun 7, 2009)

Apparently, someone from this forum thought it would be a good idea to take my drawings and say they drew it and put it on youtube.  Music sucks and it soils my drawings.  I am appalled but for some reason, I can't stop smiling at this absurd video.  Enjoy. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKAx8Rf78P4&feature=channel_page[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jun 7, 2009)

xpeed said:


> I don't use references.  95% of my drawings are from memories of actual cars.  Only the 5% are drawn with a reference for new and concept cars.  I also design my own cars whenever I have the time or think of a cool concept.



WHAT?! 

You do most of these freehand? xpeed you have some serious, serious talent!



xpeed said:


> Apparently, someone from this forum thought it would be a good idea to take my drawings and say they drew it and put it on youtube.  Music sucks and it soils my drawings.  I am appalled but for some reason, I can't stop smiling at this absurd video.  Enjoy.
> 
> SOURCE



Aww, that's really unfortunate. 

Lucky that you sigged all your drawings though.


----------



## xpeed (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeah, I'm uploading a video that shows the drawings he used and my signatures.    He's going to get owned.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jun 7, 2009)

Good luck.


----------



## ZenGamr (Jun 9, 2009)

Damn, you are good at drawing cars! Those car concepts look fucking awesome!


----------



## Cronos (Jun 16, 2009)

is that a aston martin db9 volante ? 

i love that car, are you sure thats a drawing and not a picture ?


----------



## xpeed (Jun 16, 2009)

It's a DBS to be exact.  Thanks for the comments, and yes, they are drawings.


----------



## xpeed (Jun 18, 2009)

Updates! 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## KawpyNinja (Jun 19, 2009)

cool! reminds me of my first car.


----------



## xpeed (Jun 20, 2009)

Finished it!


----------



## Xephrenia (Jun 28, 2009)

^ wow, that is seriously amazing. you've got all the textures down right, with soft and detailed shading. nice work!


----------



## sTuPid (Jun 29, 2009)

amazing work, have you ever thought about scanning your lineart and refining them even further on the comp?


----------



## xpeed (Jun 29, 2009)

Nope, photoshop isn't my expertise, well, I do use photoshop alot for graphic design but it's totally different compared to rendering cars, but I am practicing with markers now.


----------



## sTuPid (Jul 1, 2009)

I see

you should try out some rendering on the comp, it isn't as hard as it seems...since you already seem to have great traditional rendering skills, if you have a tablet, you'd be set.

but regardless, I look forward to seeing more pieces from you in the future (especially the marker renderings)


----------



## xpeed (Aug 1, 2009)

Here's a new one I'm working on.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 3, 2009)

Really awesome job so far man. Where'd you learn to draw like that?


----------



## xpeed (Aug 22, 2009)

Some old drawings.......during ancient times called high school. 

Pictures are big, so you might need to step back.  

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gentleman (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow your drawings get better and better each time, I really like that last one you had with the car coming around the bend with the scenery. Very nice!


----------



## Sup Brah (Aug 28, 2009)

dude u have some awesome talent.!!

i can see 5 years from now when i new nissan 350z comes out which is designed by you! XD


----------



## xpeed (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks for the comments everyone!  I'll post up some more later on.


----------



## xpeed (Oct 1, 2009)

Here's a new one.  Actually, it's the S2000, but I started to work on it this past week.  This is about three days worth of work, total of 8 hours total together so far and it's only 50% done.  

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## xpeed (Oct 12, 2009)

Right now, I've contacted Youtube about some guy that took my drawings and made a video of them saying he drew it.  I know it's a member in this forum because the pictures I posted were from this thread.  Right now, Youtube does not believe I am the rightful owner and they are saying my request is fraudulent, so I would appreciate it if some of you guys would say that these are indeed mine and that they are drawn with my company name and logo on them, Xspeed Designs in this thread, since I given them this forum as one of my proofs to them.

This is the video the fake made and posted.  Damn I hate the song he chose as well.  It really degrades my work.  

Edit:  Youtube has finally taken it down.  Thanks to those that supported me.


----------



## xpeed (Oct 31, 2009)

Some updates!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## xpeed (Nov 24, 2009)

Mustang is done!


----------



## xpeed (Jan 17, 2010)

Update on the S2000!


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 17, 2010)

Those look absolutely real. For a second I thought that you just took a pic and posted it. 

Good luck, and keep drawing!


----------



## xpeed (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks!  Got update on the S2K.  Almost done!


----------



## xpeed (Jan 20, 2010)

Car's done, but not the whole piece itself.


----------



## xpeed (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 8, 2010)

Good shit man. MAD respect. do you do anything with that talent?


----------



## NaomiWonders (Feb 27, 2010)

wow you should color it in this surely is the best art picture i have seen all day keep it up! surely i would love to see more work from you.


----------



## xpeed (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow, has it been 6 months since I last picked up my pencil?  

Current project


----------



## Feathers! (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow xpeed, that S-15 looks awesome with all those modifications.  You know what would be more awesome, if one day you drew what was under the hood of some of these marvels of motoring.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 12, 2010)

Those look amazing


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 14, 2010)

holy shit man, you'r reaally good. how long does it take you?


----------



## xpeed (Aug 14, 2010)

Takes an average time of 14-20 hours.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow man, talk about dedication. 

Much respect.


----------



## Odoriko (Aug 16, 2010)

Wowza.. 

I wouldn't want that kind of car, around here. It would be bound to get damaged.


----------



## battje (Aug 17, 2010)

really great drawings m8 

just one question. What kind of pencil(s) are you using to sketch and complete such piece?

really love the mustang 

EDIT:
another question x)
are you using referance fotos for lightning etc or everything by yourself?


----------



## xpeed (Aug 18, 2010)

battje said:


> really great drawings m8
> 
> just one question. What kind of pencil(s) are you using to sketch and complete such piece?
> 
> ...



I use Staedtler Mars Lumograph Pencils 6h-4B range. 

I don't use photos when I shade my car, that's why some people think it looks too cartoonish and unrealistic but it's my own style of rendering the car because I like to choose where the lighting source points at at the car and it took me years to finally get down how to shade cars at various lighting conditions.  The headlights though, I do use a photo reference for that part since it's almost impossible to remember every little detail of the headlight under lighting.


----------



## Kiss (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow, very nice car drawings. pek


----------



## battje (Aug 18, 2010)

i guess if you know which pencil you should use to do what (shadows etc) then the outcome looks better. However I never could get what pencil should i use to which part so I always use one x) which ain't the best idea. he is using 12 pencils here so respect


----------



## xpeed (Sep 6, 2010)

Update on the S15.  Not much change but hahahhaha!


----------



## Gordon Ramsay (Sep 7, 2010)

You've gotten better! I love the tires.


----------



## Kyōraku (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh my god...

I feel so inferior

I is gonna check some online tutorials, even if shitty. If you learned from any site, or anything like that, tell me. I will get embarrassed if i post my drawings. 

Btw any tip/hint for the shadows? I suck at em. And can't find H5, H4, B2,B4 pens anywhere


----------



## Zexto (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi, I loved your art, its awesome! But I think you should work more on the wheels to be specific on rims, the spaces between some rim parts are not the same as the others, but the body works perfect and I was amazed by the detail in your headlights. Anyways, keep up the good work!


----------



## Sharingan-Uchiha (Oct 1, 2010)

wow, they are fantastic.


----------



## xpeed (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks guys!  Here's the finished Silvia


----------



## xpeed (Jan 10, 2011)

Better picture of the Silvia


New work.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 15, 2011)

i really love all your cars that you have drawn. so awesome!


----------



## xpeed (May 24, 2011)

Wow it's been long since I last drew.  Here's my new one I'm working on.


----------



## Guru (May 29, 2011)

These are great! How long do they usually take you start to finish? 

Also, you should try designing your own cars if you haven't already!


----------



## xpeed (May 30, 2011)

If you check through the pages, your questions will be answered.  =)  Thanks.


----------



## xpeed (Jun 11, 2011)

Update


----------



## xpeed (May 2, 2012)

New one!

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Juli (May 2, 2012)

Good to still see you around xpeed.
I like the one from the low perspective the most. Fantastic work!


----------



## Killax (May 2, 2012)

Epic cars


----------



## Capule (May 3, 2012)

Thx to you my phone was wet from all the drool. Love your pics specially the Silvia.


----------



## xpeed (May 4, 2012)

Juli:  Thanks!  I do try to draw whenever I have free time.  A full-time job rarely gives you such luxury.  

Killax & Capule:  Thanks.  I'll try to do some more.  I think I'll start on an entry for DAs Dodge Dart Contest.


----------



## Arthascfc (May 4, 2012)

they look so real man, really good.


----------



## Alicia (May 4, 2012)

I read through this thread entirely, and I am totally blown away. This is incredible work for freehand without reference. Your level of skill is unbelievably high and you should seriously find yourself a job. 

PS: I'd like to see you draw the Ferrari Testarossa, it's my favorite car


----------



## Ferero (Jun 29, 2012)

Wow! I suggest you start doing this professionally!!


----------



## Haruka (Jul 1, 2012)

Fuck yeah xspeed nice to see you still around. I gotta say you haven't improved much. And you could work on your coloured pencils. Start treating them less like graphite but more fluid and light. I know you have a heavy hand but it'd help out a lot if you put less pressure on that shit. 

Also loved that s2k. Good angle. Have you tried drawing from real life rather than photos?


----------

